# snowball shrimp x cherry shrimp



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I would advise that you not mix any of the Neocardina species together if you want to avoid hybrids. It is very possible that the two species you mentioned in the title of this thread would interbreed. Why not pay the extra $10 for a 5.5 gallon tank and get a cheap sponge filter to protect each investment individually?


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

from the info I gathered from going on some german sites, the two will not cross breed. There was a chart posted here earlier saying that they will not cross breed.


----------



## HammerJoe (Jul 15, 2005)

I wish I could get those shrimps... I wouldnt mind them breeding either.  The more the merrier...


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

ya, on petshrimp.com they have info on it and it says no reports of hybrids yet so i was a little shaky about them. I just decided that i'm gonna get the snow balls after i come back from Hong Kong and the same guy that is going to sell me the snowballs says he has bee shrimp too  sooo hopefully he has enough for me then.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

how are you going to bring them back? Don't forget customs.


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

i'm not bringing them back, maybe you misread my last post but i said i was going to get some *after* i come back from hong kong


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

oh, ok. Sorry.


----------



## Timeout (Jul 29, 2005)

The whole statement at Petshrimp.com concerning Snowball Shrimp reads "Due to the fact that it is a Neocaridina species, it will most likely hybridize with the Red Cherry shrimp and other Neocaridina species, although I have not heard of any hybridization reports yet."

Which means this particular person has not heard it reported yet, but it doesn't mean it can't happen or that it hasn't happened yet. Their morphology is similar, so I wouldn't recommend mixing Neocaridina species together.

If you decide to keep them together, make sure you understand the risks and the protocol involved, should they hybridize - though it brings up the sticky problem that you may not even realize if they hybridized. Either keep offsprings yourself, or if given or sold, the new owner should be told of their history and their responsibility, etc. - please.
_____________________________

Timeout


----------



## snakeskin (Jul 28, 2005)

Where might i ask in the us are you getting the snowball shrimp?


----------



## MercuryShrimp (Sep 10, 2005)

other hobbyists. A lot of people have them like mustafa from petshrimp, gnatster from APC and people from aquabid


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

I have some, and like I said earlier, from what I have read on some german sites they do not cross breed.


----------

